# Any chance of qualifying for legal mmj?



## ascetic smoke (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi, I'm a college student in Colorado, and I want all of your opinions on whether or not I could qualify or have a chance of getting medical marijuana.  I have a medical condition that is not one of the usual mmj candidates (such as glaucoma) but what it translates to for me is a daily occurence of pain and discomfort, as well as almost a total loss of appetite.  For instance, I went to three classes yesterday and worked for 4 1/2 hours afterward (on my feet the whole time) and had only ate a small bag of chex mix and an apple that day.  That isn't necessarily the norm, but as a result of that symptom I'm fairly underweight.

It isn't an incurable condition, as it's actually improved somewhat over the last year, but I have to note that I've had it for five years and have smoked the last two.  That said, if weed can be said to have any effect on my condition, it's a good one, or there is no correlation at all.  In either case I find it has multiple benefits toward my health in moderation and although there is a path to recovery, for me it could be a long and hard one. I would like better access to the one medicine that I've found to be effective so far.  I don't know anything about the laws or the application process so tell me what you think.


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 12, 2008)

ascetic smoke said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm a college student in Colorado, and I want all of your opinions on whether or not I could qualify or have a chance of getting medical marijuana. I have a medical condition that is not one of the usual mmj candidates (such as glaucoma) but what it translates to for me is a daily occurence of pain and discomfort, as well as almost a total loss of appetite. For instance, I went to three classes yesterday and worked for 4 1/2 hours afterward (on my feet the whole time) and had only ate a small bag of chex mix and an apple that day. That isn't necessarily the norm, but as a result of that symptom I'm fairly underweight.
> 
> It isn't an incurable condition, as it's actually improved somewhat over the last year, but I have to note that I've had it for five years and have smoked the last two. That said, if weed can be said to have any effect on my condition, it's a good one, or there is no correlation at all. In either case I find it has multiple benefits toward my health in moderation and although there is a path to recovery, for me it could be a long and hard one. I would like better access to the one medicine that I've found to be effective so far. I don't know anything about the laws or the application process so tell me what you think.


 Hey Ascetic Smoke here is a link check it out http://www.safeaccessnow.org/article.php?list=type&type=190 I hope this Helps    JJ


----------



## Meangreen (Oct 7, 2008)

IM in California and you can get a card here for headaches.


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 7, 2008)

Meangreen said:
			
		

> IM in California and you can get a card here for headaches.


 
I want to move there. I can fake a headache.lol


----------



## Rogue (Oct 7, 2008)

ascetic smoke try this link it is from Colorado Department of Public Health and Environment. It is the application packet for a medicinal marijuana card.

hxxp://www.cdphe.state.co.us/hs/medicalmarijuana/fullpacket.pdf


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 13, 2008)

How about chronic back pain. Not just, "ouch my back hurts" but when it goes out I fall down and can't get back up; my wife helps me up. It isn't all the time that happens but the pain is always there.


----------



## Meangreen (Oct 14, 2008)

Here in Cali, chronic pain qualifies a person to use medical pot; snoop dogg gets his because of migraines; marijuana is well known for its pain relieving attributes and is becoming more acceptable here; in some cities here ALL ADULTS ARE NOW LEGALLY allowed to possess and use marijuana without fear of the cops, regardless of medical marijuana card status


----------

